

Tell HN: I Just Bought $2,814 of Print Advertising for $15 - chrishaum

I just bought a 1/2-page full-color advertising slot (retail rate: $2,814) for $15, with only 1 hour of work.<p>If there's enough demand, I'll write a blog post detailing the process in full.<p>Let me know in the comments!
======
opendomain
What the hell? How can this make so high in hacker news without any actual
content? Of course we want to know how to get cheap advertising to promote our
startups - unless your method is not repeatable. Just show it

~~~
chrishaum
Haha, I'm enjoying the anticipation.

Working on the blog post now. :-)

------
chrishaum
Here's the blog post: [http://chrishaueter.com/blog/2814-of-print-advertising-
for-1...](http://chrishaueter.com/blog/2814-of-print-advertising-for-15/)

------
tzaman
Either do it or don't.

------
skram
Post it please :)

------
bdunn
+1

